# forum display buggy



## Dark-Wolf (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi,
the forum display is buggy on FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE and firefox-esr.

The all of the forum's view are only on the right of the Firefox window.
It is not easy to use, because need use full screen and can't use split middle screen between perhaps terminal.

Can you correct this please ?
Best regard,
Dark Wolf.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm using FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE and www/firefox-esr and the forum interface looks normal to me. The same as it has for quite a while now:


----------



## Dark-Wolf (Dec 1, 2019)

I use
fixedzoom firefox plug-in


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 1, 2019)

I've never used it, but politely suggest before you ask people to change things you try to fix things on your end. That's where I would start.


----------



## eerok (Dec 3, 2019)

I had this issue, and I solved it by changing the minimum font size to "none" while viewing this forum in Firefox.  Usually I'd have it at 16pt because I'm a squinty-eyed old man.


----------

